# O/S manufacturer Demo CDs



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone remember some of the Old school demo CDs put out by the manufacturers. 

Ones I had where:
Alpine: Speed of sound
MTX: bass CD

I am sure there where others.

Tim


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a few of the old Soundstream disks.
I can't remember what they were but the names were goofy, like BassOhLicious or something.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a digital copy of the mtx one but I lost the cd in a friends car. I have the merantz and focal ones.


----------



## n2deep3d (Jul 19, 2015)

I have the Soundstream Bass cows from hell


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a 3 disk Boston Rally demo disk set that they used to promote their Rally subwoofers back in the mid 90s. It's got some of the usual bass tracks, but it's also got some fantastic music that can really highlight a good system from top to bottom.

Here it is:
http://www.discogs.com/Various-The-Boston-Rally-Bass-Collection-/release/4930448


----------

